# I am going to go and wash my car in the rain.



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

That is all.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

I'm tempted to go wash mine too as I want it nice and clean for a potential trip down to London on Saturday


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

ive not washed mine this year, and it looks awful


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

i did mine this morning knowing full well it ll be pissing down at some point today.....i have done it in the rain previously...and all the neighbours were giving me strange looks.....they will never understand...the fools : )

j.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

I've looked out the window and now decided I cant be arsed


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm thinking it's not raining hard enough yet.. I can't be bothered to get the hose out. lol


----------



## gtr33 vspec (Sep 24, 2005)

I've washer mine in the rain b4 some of the looks you get is priceless


----------



## gtrkid550 (Nov 4, 2009)

Thats dedication!


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Nothing wrong with washing the car in the rain , it gets rinsed off while washing making the job easier


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

washed car's in the rain before many times just becuase I was bored


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

go steady mike with the amount of sand that was in the rain last week !!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

jaycabs said:


> Nothing wrong with washing the car in the rain , it gets rinsed off while washing making the job easier


Also means the bugs are already soft, so they come off easier.


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

It's not rained here for two whole days :runaway:

Last night I had time to give mine a wash. It gets some horrible grey streaks on it from the rain which are a sod to wash off.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Mookistar said:


> ive not washed mine this year, and it looks awful


I was probably the last one to wash/polish it then you lazy git :chuckle:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

It didn't rain hard enough then it got dark


----------



## King_Rat (Jan 22, 2012)

I just got in from washing mine... Very refreshing it was too


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Did that a few times got a few funny looks...one guy even did the "are you crazy" hand sign lol


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

You know what, I used to wash my cars in the rain quite often, You just think, Screw it, Im getting wet, and the car will get rinsed in an eco friendly fashion... I find it fun tbh because you just go mad with the sponge and hose, its not like you can get more wet...


----------



## King_Rat (Jan 22, 2012)

Yes washing in the rain, in the dark is a bit maaaad... But I did go into the garage to then enjoy a bit of waxing!


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

King_Rat said:


> Yes washing in the rain, in the dark is a bit maaaad... But I did go into the garage to then enjoy a bit of waxing!


No its not, get out there, get it done, have a laugh, How awesome do warm dry clothes feel after a session out in the rain washing the car ?

I used to do extreme mountain biking, at night, in winter, and yes, it was ****ing cold, wet and seriously hard, but just after, you feel so... I don't even know the word, but its awesome, and you get a taste of it by going out in the cold dark night and scrubbing that car clean, then getting indoors and chilling out.


----------



## freak4speed (Feb 9, 2007)

I like washing mine in the rain just because i can't drag a hose through the house and having to go back and forth getting bowls of water to rinsevit off. I clay mine in the rain too as its always lubricated and doesn't stick on any dry patches lol.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Marky_GTSt said:


> No its not, get out there, get it done, have a laugh, How awesome do warm dry clothes feel after a session out in the rain washing the car ?
> 
> I used to do extreme mountain biking, at night, in winter, and yes, it was ****ing cold, wet and seriously hard, but just after, you feel so... I don't even know the word, but its awesome, and you get a taste of it by going out in the cold dark night and scrubbing that car clean, then getting indoors and chilling out.


Some years ago, me and a friend went biking in the middle of the night around some local hills, it was abit spooky but a good laugh except on our way back down I didn't see a bollard. I went straight in to it, smashed my balls on the handlebar and went head first in to the concrete. I didn't do midnight biking ever again.

I did feel good when I got back home tho


----------

